# Morise RIP



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I just checked on my hampster, he is dead









this is him just the other week heres a handy link


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah, last week I sent out a crew of ex-KGB agents to finish that little bastard off, he owed me money


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> yeah, last week I sent out a crew of ex-KGB agents to finish that little bastard off, he owed me money


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> yeah, last week I sent out a crew of ex-KGB agents to finish that little bastard off, he owed me money












Thanks you make my feel so much better


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> yeah, last week I sent out a crew of ex-KGB agents to finish that little bastard off, he owed me money


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, last week I sent out a crew of ex-KGB agents to finish that little bastard off, he owed me money










you unlocked this just to laugh at my dead pets


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> yeah, last week I sent out a crew of ex-KGB agents to finish that little bastard off, he owed me money


 Sorry Innes...but that is funny as hell!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------

